# قواعد السلامة العامة في شهر رمضان المبارك1430هـ 2009



## ابوعبدالسلام محمد (15 أغسطس 2009)

منقول للفائدة العامة.
​بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​صباح الخير أو مساء الخير​​115​​قواعد السلامة العامة في شهر رمضان المبارك ​ General Safety Rules: During Ramadan 
​​مبارك عليكم جميعاً شهر الرحمة والمغفرة ودمتم جميعاً سالمين غانمين.​قال الله سبحانه و تعالى في سورة الحج الآية 32 :{ ذَٰلِكَ وَمَنْ يُعَظِّمْ شَعَائِرَ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّهَا مِنْ تَقْوَى الْقُلُوبِ}.​​أنتهز هذه الفرصة السعيدة لأبارك لكم جميعاً قدوم شهر رمضان المبارك. واسأل الله أن يبلغنا جميعاً إياه ، كما اسأله أن يجعلنا جميعاً ممن يصومه ويقومه إيماناً واحتسابا، وأن يجعلنا ووالدينا وأهلينا وجميع المسلمين من الفائزين ومن عتقائه في هذا الشهر الفضيل من النار. وأن يعيده علينا وعليكم وعلى جميع المسلمين عامةً بالخير واليُمن والبركات والنصر والتمكين.
وقفة مهمة جداً:
رمضان في هذه السنة يختلف تماماً عن السنوات الماضية .فيأتينا هذه السنة في فصل الصيف ومع شدة الحرارة ، وكذلك معظم الناس في إجازات وسفر وراحة . والأمر الآخر المهم : أنه لا يوجد فيه مدارس ولا جامعات ولا مراكز تدريب . فتجد معظم أهل البيت في سهر دائم بالليل ونوم عميق بالنهار!. وهذا سوف يحدث تناقض رهيب جداً بين توازن الأسرة في الزيارات والراحة والخلود إلى النوم . ومن هذا المنطلق المهم والخطير فإنه يتوجب على كل شخص على رأس العمل سواء في الدوام العادي أو دوام الورديات ال 8 ساعات أو دوام ال 12 ساعة ، أن يضع خطه ثابته بطلباته وطلبات أهلة وبيته ولزياراته ولنومه قبل بداية هذا الشهر العظيم ويكون حازماً في ذلك، ويهيء الجو المناسب لذلك ويشعر أهله ومن هم حوله بأهمية هذا الهدف وهذه الخطة الوقائية السليمة.

قواعد السلامة في قيادة السيارات والمركبات في شهر رمضان الكريم:
1- تأكد من سلامة السيارة وجميع محركاتها ومائها وزيتها وبنزينها، وسريان مفعول رخصة السيارة والسير.
2- تأكد من جودة الكوابح (الفرامل بنوعيها/ الرجل واليد).
3- تأكد من وجود وسائل السلامة بسيارتك وأنها بحالة جيدة.
4- تأكد من سلامة الإطارات ،وضغط الهواء بها،وكذلك الإطار الاحتياطي.
5- تأكد من نظافة سيارتك وخاصة الزجاج الأمامي والخلفي والمرايات.
6- تأكد من حمولة سيارتك وأنها مثبته جيداً.
7- تأكد من الأنوار الأمامية والخلفية والإشارات وإضاءة الفرامل وأنها جميعها تعمل بصورة جيدة .
8- تأكد من جودت حزام السلامة وطبقه على نفسك و على الجميع، فإنه من وسائل السلامة الوقائية.​9- تأكد من تثبيت مقاعد الأطفال في الأماكن الخاصة بها وتكون أحزمة السلامة بها .
يتبع=2


----------



## ابوعبدالسلام محمد (15 أغسطس 2009)

متطلبات السلامة الوقائية في السائق المثالي في رمضان:
1- احذر السهر المرهق والمقلق.
2- احذر قيادة السيارة حينما يكون النوم مسيطر عليك.وكأنك تقود بعين واحدة.
3- احذر قيادة السيارة والمكيف في غاية البرودة فإنه مدعاة للاسترخاء والنوم.
4- احذر قيادة السيارة بطريقة متعرجة على جميع المسارات.
5- احذر من قوة الإجهاد! وتوقف في المكان المناسب والآمن وخذ قسطاً من الراحة.
6- احذر أن تكون السبب في أي حادث يكون خطره عليك وعلى أسرتك وعلى الآخرين.
7- احذر فإن معظم الحوادث والوفيات تحدث عند بداية الدوام صباحاً وقبل الإفطار بدقائق عند المغرب.
8- احذر تأجيل طلبات المنزل والذهاب إلى الزيارات إلى وقت الذروة !،وهو قبل صلاة المغرب بنصف ساعة.
9- احذر اللثام بالغترة أو الشماغ، وجدد نشاطك بغسل وجهك وأطرافك بالماء البارد حتى تطرد النوم عنك والاسترخاء.
10- احذر أن تفقد السيطرة على جوارحك أو سيارتك أو في البيئة التي تتواجد بها.
11- احذر ففي حالة عدم استطاعتك قيادة سيارتك فعليك أن تستقل سيارة أجرة ليموزين بدلاً من أن تخاطر بحياتك وحياة الآخرين.
12- احذر من القيادة لوحدك إذا كنت مجهدا أو مكان العمل بعيداً جداً عن منزلك وحاول أن يرافقك أحد زملائك في العمل حتى تتحدثون مع بعض وليذهب عنكم عناء الطريق والنوم وغير ذلك.
13- أحذر استخدام الجوال أثناء قيادة السيارة فإن في ذلك خطراً عليك وعلى الآخرين.
14- احذر الاختصار مع بعض الطرق الجانبية فإن الحركة تقل عليها في رمضان وربما تتعطل ولا تجد من يسعفك.
15- احذر من تعرضك إلى هبوط السكر أو الضغط بصورة مفاجئة ،ويجب أن تحسب لكل شيء تعاني منه حسابه الخاص!.
16- احذر أن ترتكي وأنت تقود السيارة يميناً أو يساراً فإنه مدعاة للنوم.
17- احذر من الاقتراب جداً من السيارة التي أمامك وأترك أمتاراً مناسبة بينك وبينها.
18- احذر التوقف بسرعة حتى لا تربك السائق الذي خلفك فيصطدم بسيارتك.
19- احذر المشاة العابرين للطريق وأترك مسافة مناسبة لهم.
20- احذر الحيوانات السائبه على الطرق وخاصة الجمال.
21- احذر من السيارات المقابلة وأنوارها العالية وخاصة في الطرق المزدوجة.
22- احذر مفاجئات الطريق وجميع الاحتمالات والمخالفات.
23- احذر التجاوز الخاطئ فإن ثمنه حياتك أو حياة الآخرين أو بهما معاً.
24- احذر السرعة الزائدة في حال تأخرك نصف ساعة أو ساعة وإتصل على عملك وأخبرهم أنك بالطريق.
25- احذر إهمال أخلاق السائق المثالي ،فنحن من نجعل من أنفسنا قدوة للآخرين وخاصة أبنائنا.
26- احذر عندما ترى مصاباً ففكر في سلامتك أولاً وفي سلامته ثانياً ولا تحاول مضاعفة إصابته.
27- احذر من ألا مبالاة وبلغ عن الحوادث والعوائق التي تشاهدها على الطريق مباشرة.
28- احذر التجمهر عند الحوادث والمساهمة في عرقلة السير وقفل الطريق.
29- احذر تعطيل أو تأخير سيارات الطوارئ وأفسح لها المجال.
30- احذر تغيير مسارك بطريقة سريعة ومفاجئة ويجب إشعار الآخرين بذلك.
31- احذر أن تفارقك الابتسامة ففيها الخير العظيم لك ولمن يشاهدك .
32- احذر من تسخين السيارة في البايكة (المرآب) فقد تغفوا في نومة ،ويقتلك عادم السيارة الذي يتكون من أول أكسيد الكربون وثاني أكيد الكربون وبعض الغازات الأخرى .
33- احذر من ان يوجد ثقب في ماسورة العادم إلى الغمارة (داخل السيارة) فيتسرب إليك غازات العادم القاتلة مع برودة المكيف فتقضي عليك وأنت لا تشعر.
34- احذر النوم داخل السيارة على جوانب الطرق فإن في ذلك خطر على حياتك ومن معك.
35- احذر من تناول الأدوية التي تساعد على النوم وترخية الأعصاب عند السحور ثم الذهاب بعد ذلك إلى العمل، راجع طبيبك وأستشره في ذلك.
36- احذر إزعاج الآخرين بالمنبه أو بصوت المسجل أو بعادم السيارة المثقوب.
37- احذر عندما يرافقك أبنائك الصغار أن يخرجوا أجسادهم أو رؤوسهم أو أيديهم من نوافذ السيارة أو فتحات السقف أو يسارعون إلى فتح الأبواب بطريقة عشوائية وخطرة أو يلقون بالنفايات من النوافذ على الطرق.
38- احذر ترك أبنائك داخل السيارة بدون مراقبة فقد حدث الكثير من الحوادث .مثل احتراق السيارة على الأبناء وفقد كل شيء. أو قفل الزجاج عليهم ويموتون من الحر أو الخوف أو قلة الأكسجين.
39- احذر ترك الآلات و المواد الخطرة مع الأطفال في السيارة والتأخر في التسوق مثل الأسلحة الشخصية والمواد الكيمائية والألعاب الخطرة.
40- احذر عند قيادتك للسيارة أن تضع أيا من أبنائك في حجرك وعلى عجلة القيادة(الدركسون).
41- احذر انشغالك مع أبنائك واهلك في السيارة أو في نزاعاتهم عن قيادتك للسيارة ففي ذلك خطر عظيم.

42- احذر التعرض لأبخرة الكبريت وغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين وأبخرة المواد الكيمائية فإنها في غاية الخطورة على الصحة (وقاتلة) ونسبها الدنيا تسبب جفاف بالحلق والقصبة الهوائية وتهيج في العينين.

43- احذر من الجلوس في الأماكن التي يحتمل فيها تسرب للغازات،ويجب التأكد منها من خلال استعمال أجهزة قياس الغازات .

44- احذر إهمال استخدام الإشارات في المنعطفات والتجاوزات وفي حالات التوقف والطوارئ.
​45- احذر التجاوز من على كتفي الطريق وإحترم الآخرين.
​46- احذر من إطلاق بصرك بعيداً وإشغاله بأي منظر مفاجئ أو جذاب، وأشغل نفسك بقيادة سيارتك فقط وراقب ماحولك.
​47- احذر التجاوز في المناطق التي يمنع فيها التجاوز وتقيد بإشارات المرور.
​48- احذر من التزود بالوقود والمحرك في حالة دوران أو إستخدام الجوال أوالأجهزة الكهربائية .
​49- احذر الأنفعال والتحدي والمطاردات بالسيارات والمركبات وأعف عن من أخطأ عليك، وتقيد بالأخلاق المثالية،ولا تترك فرصة للشيطان فقد يقع مالا تحمد عقباه.
​50- احذر أن تترجل من سيارتك لأي سبب ومحركها يعمل أو المفتاح بها، فإنك بذلك تعرضها للسرقة كما هو مشهور.

 51 - احذر من إهمال التفتيش والدوران حول سيارتك قبل السير بها ومشاهدت ما تحتها، فلعل طفلاً قد أعياه التعب ونام تحتها أوفي أحد الكراتين القريبة من سيارتك. وقد حدث الكثير من الوفيات من جراء ذلك. 

51-  احذر إهمال تثبيت الأطفال في المقاعد الخاصة بهم ، وأربط أحزمتهم بالصورة الصحيحة والسليمة.

 53- احذر إهمال أذكار الصباح والمساء ودعاء الخروج من المنزل ودعاء السفر ففي الدعاء خير عظيم.وبيت النية لحفظك وأهلك ومن معك وماتملك فالله سبحانه وتعالى خير حافظ.

 54- احذر من وضع الأشياء الثقيلة أو الخفيفة على الطبلون أوعلى المنصة الخلفية والتي من الممكن أن تتطاير من الهواء أو في حالة التوقف المباشر السريع ، فقد تكون السبب بعض الإصابات والحوادث لاقدر الله.​يتبع=3


----------



## ابوعبدالسلام محمد (15 أغسطس 2009)

قواعد السلامة العامة في شهر رمضان المبارك:-

1- يجب عليك عدم تعطيل معاملات الناس بحجة الصيام ، فرمضان شهر العمل والأمانة فلا تعلق به سلبياتك وإخفاقاتك.

2- يجب عليك أن لا تكلف الآخرين مالا يطيقون وخاصة في رمضان وأن تجزئ عليهم تأدية أعمالهم.

3- يجب عليك أن لا تكون السبب في إلحاق الأذى بالآخرين أو بنفسك أو بممتلكات الغير.

4- يجب عليك عدم تضييع الأمانة وخاصة أهلك وأبنائك ومن وليت أمرهم فمثلاً: تسعى إلى تطبيق سنه وقد تكون سنة مندوبة ((( وتضيع واجب))). مثل من يعتكف بالحرم أو يسافر أو.... ويترك أهله وأبنائه في الشوارع والأسواق وفي كل مكان ،ويسببون الأذى لأنفسهم وللآخرين وللمجتمع والمرافق العامة والخاصة، وقد يقعون فيما لاتحمد عقباه.

5- يجب عليك أن لا تتسبب في قتل نفسك ، فإذا قمت بعمل شاق جداً وبلغ منك العطش والجوع مبلغاً خطيراً وقاسياً فعليك أن تفطر وتصوم يوما غيره مع الكفارة .قياساً (بالحامل والمرضع إذا خافتا). قال الله سبحانه وتعالى في سورة البقرة الآية 286( لا يكلف الله نفساً إلا وسعها.....).

6- يجب عليك أن لا تكلف العاملين بالعمل داخل الخزانات والأماكن المغلقة وشبه المغلقة في شدة حرارة هذا الصيف وهم صائمون بل يجب اختيار الأوقات المناسبة مثل الصباح الباكر أو بالليل إذا أمكن (والراحمون يرحمهم الله).

7- يجب عليك عدم التدخين لخطره العظيم على صحتك وأسرتك ومن هم حولك وعلى مالك ، وفرصة ثمينة أن تتركه وتقلع عنه في هذا الشهر الكريم.

8- يجب عليك التخلص من المظالم ورد حقوق الآخرين والتسامح مع أهل بيتك والأقارب والزملاء والمجتمع.

9- يجب عليك تغيير نمط حياتك وحياة أسرتك إلى الأفضل فشهر رمضان يساعدك على ذلك.

10- يجب عليك أن تتلمس حاجات الفقراء والمساكين وتواسيهم وتجعل لهم نصيباً من مائدة إفطارك وتخرج لهم زكاة مالك وتجارتك، وخاصة مع هذا الغلاء الخطير والمبالغ فيه في كل شيء.

11- يجب عليك أن تستغل كل دقيقة وثانية في هذا الشهر الفضيل لما يعود عليك وعلى أسرتك ومجتمعك بكل خير .
​​​قواعد السلامة والصحة المهنية والعامة في شهر رمضان المبارك.

1- شهر رمضان المبارك يعتبر شهر صيانة كاملة لجميع أجهزة الجسم وخلاياه .إذا كان صيامك صحيحاً وسليماً كما أراد الخالق جل جلاله.

2- شهر رمضان ليس لتنوع المأكولات والمشروبات وزيادة الشهية له. بل لتفريغ المعدة وتعويدها على جميع الأحوال ! من جوع وعطش ! وحاجة للأكل والشرب! والشعور الحقيقي بالفقراء والمساكين والمحتاجين ، ومواساتهم والوقوف معهم.

3- شهر رمضان ليس شهر الإسراف والتبذير وتكديس ما لذ وطاب. إنما هو شهر التوفير والاقتصاد.

4- تجنب كثرت الأكل فإنه يسبب لك العطش وكذلك الأكل عالي الزيوت والإكثار من النشويات.والمثل يقول (البطنة تذهب الفطنة).فتجنب ذلك.

5- تجنب كثرة تنويع المأكولات والمشروبات فإن ذلك مضر بالصحة ومدعاة للتخمة والارتخاء.

6- تجنب كثرة السوائل عند الإفطار. وأفطر على سبع تمرات وكأساً من الماء إلى بعد صلاة المغرب ثم أكمل فطورك.

7- تجنب الأكل الزائد وطبق السنة في الثلث، لتستطيع أن تؤدي صلات التراويح والقيام وأمورك الأخرى.

8- تجنب أشعة الشمس الحارة والحرارة الزائدة من المعدات والآلات والأفران ويجوز لك في حالة الضرورة التبرد بالماء والترويش وكذلك رشه على ملابسك.

9- تجنب النوم تحت المعدات والآلات والمعدات الثقيلة والناقلات والسيارات وفوق السقالات والمنصات وبين الكراتين في المستودعات وتحت الطاولات.

10- نسق مع طبيبك أوقات أدويتك المناسبه ،وكذلك الأكل المناسب لك في شهر رمضان المبارك.

11- تجنب الانفعال والتسرع وريح أعصابك فالصوم عبادة وخلق.وبذلك تحافظ على صحتك.

12- تجنب العادات السيئة والسلبية في حياتك وطور نفسك وغيرها من هذا الشهر العظيم إلى ما هو أفضل.

13- جنب نفسك وأهلك وأبنائك السهر المستمر فإن في ذلك خطرا على صحة الجميع.

14- جنب الأبناء وخاصة من هم في سن النمو عن السهر المستمر فإنه مضر بهم جداً ، والإنسان تنموا معظم خلاياه وطوله أثناء النوم وخاصة بالليل.

15- تجنب تأخير تلبية طلبات أهلك في رمضان إلى ما قبل بداية شهر رمضان بيوم أو يومين أو في بداية الشهر، ثم تذهب لتزاحم الناس وترهق نفسك واهلك . بل من الأفضل لك والأسلم أن تبكر إلى شراء ما تحتاجون إلية ، لأن رمضان قادم بإذن الله لا محالة ولن يتأخر عن موعده المكتوب!.

16- تجنب المشروبات الغازية والاكلات التي تحتوي على المواد الحافظة والتي تحتوي كذلك على الألوان والنكهات الصناعية ، فإن خطرها عظيم على الصحة عامة ، وخاصة على منهم تحت سن 21سنة.​ 
17- تجنب التعرق الزائد فإنه يؤدي إلى جفاف المريء والمعدة والمستقيم وفي ذلك خطر عظيم على صحتك وسلامتك.​ 
18- تجنب الإكثار من أكل اللحوم والمكسرات فإنها توهن الجسم وترهق جميع أجهزته وخلاياه.​ 
19- تجنب الأكل الكثير وملىء المعدة والنوم أو الجماع بعده مباشرة، فإن في ذلك خطراً على صحتك وكذلك تجنب النوم على البطن.​ 
20- تجنب أن تتناول في وقت واحد الأكل الساخن والبارد وكذاك المشروبات الساخنه والبارده فإنها تشكل خطرا على الصحة.​​- وقفه: إن تشريعات وقواعد وأنظمة السلامة عامة معك أينما كنت فأهتم بها تهتم بك وتوفر لك الجو الآمن والسليم والصحي دائماً وأبداً بإذن الله.وأخيراً نتمنى للجميع حياة سعيدة وأياماً جميلة وأزمنة مديدة، وصياماً مبرور وذنباً مغفور وسعياً مشكور، ودعوة متقبلة وخاتمة حسنة..​​المصدر كتاب دليل الأمن والسلامة والصحة المهنية والعامة في المنزل والطريق والعمل.....​.............................................. ​المؤلف​محمد بن علي المطوع​عضو الجمعية العربية للأمن الصناعي سابقاً​حوالي 30عام من الخبرة في جميع تخصصات إدارة السلامة وأبحاثها.​​


----------



## husscorps (18 أغسطس 2009)

يعطيك العافيه على المعلومات القيمه,,,,


----------



## ايمن عمارة (18 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المسلمى (19 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (24 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات المفيدة وجزاك الله الله خير الجزاء...


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
موضوع مهم متعوب عليه


----------



## mnci (25 أغسطس 2009)

*:... بآرك الله فيك ...:... جزآك الله خير الجزآء ...:...انتظرجديدك ...:... ع.ـبق الـــود ...:*​


----------



## mhassan_2000 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
بارك الله فيك على وكل عام والامة الاسلامية بخير


----------



## magmoh (5 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يابو علي


----------



## ابوعبدالسلام محمد (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شــــــــــــــــــكرا لمروركم الكريم

وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء​


----------



## Foad Masarwa (29 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة
هناك العديد من المواضيع التي كان من المستحب جمعها وتلخيصها لفكرة التسهيل على القارئ


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (30 يونيو 2011)

Thanks so much


----------

